# Sunscreen



## Jules (Apr 25, 2022)

Every spring I try to re-evaluate the products that I’m using.  We’re encouraged to use mineral products, yet I look a bit like a zombie when I apply it and I’m pale to start with.

I went back to using LaRoche-Posay, which I believe is made in France and doesn’t contain the usual criticized ingredients (Homosalate 10%, Octocrylene 10%, Octisalate 5%, Avobenzone 3%), though their list is a mystery to me too.  They also make a mineral based one too.

Any advice or opinions on sunscreens?


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

I use Ultra Violette Queen Screen SPF 50+ Luminising Sun Serum on a daily basis.
It is wonderfully light.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 25, 2022)

I use Paula’s Choice Calm mineral moisturizer 30 every day. I find it doesn’t leave the white effect you mentioned.
or 
CeraVe Hydrating Mineral 30 sunscreen which has a slight tint when I want more like a foundation .


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 5, 2022)

mountainra, thanks for the tip on the CeraVe tinted sunscreen. I've ordered a tube to try. Amazon had a small size tube with a coupon for a few cents off, so the 1.7 oz tube was $13.49 which seemed a good price.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 5, 2022)

I use quite a bit of sunscreen every year.  I just buy some SPF 50 at either Walmart or Dollar General.....maybe 5 or 6 dollars for a large tube.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 5, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I use quite a bit of sunscreen every year.  I just buy some SPF 50 at either Walmart or Dollar General.....maybe 5 or 6 dollars for a large tube.s


Same here. Growing up in Phoenix, I was in our pool just about everyday in the summer when I was a kid wearing no protection at all and now I am paying for that and have to be careful. What Don mentioned works for me.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2022)

I kept buying different sunscreens at Walgens and they were so thick and uncomfortable on my face, or they stung!  
So, since I wash my face with CeraVe, I thought I'd try the Cera Ve moisture lotion with SPF 30 and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Been There (Aug 6, 2022)

I still have a bunch of government issued sunscreen. It may surprise you, but the label states that it is packaged by Coppertone. I use an SPF 15, UVA and UVB. If I plan on going out on my boat fishing all day, I use Blue Lizard SPF 50.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2022)

I may be foolish, but I’ve never used sunscreen.

If I worked or played out of doors in full sun it would make sense to me, but my exposure to direct sunlight is limited.


----------



## timoc (Aug 6, 2022)

*It's a well know fact*, that if you consume 3 tubs of ice cream each day you don't need suncreme.....and it tastes so much better.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 6, 2022)

I can not begin to tell you how important it is to use sunscreen but to make sure that your loved ones do as well.  My husband and I both grew up in the south.  We spent summers out in the sun.  My husband at 18 started workng in pool construction.  He never took the time to use sunscreen.  He was in newly constructed pools, concrete everyday. He was the tile and waterfall artist in Dallas.  He changed his career path in his mid 30.s.  About that he developed a spot on his back, We went to the doctor, he said is was a hemangiona, a place where the blood vessels had grown together. no worry, no problem.  Well the area kept growing, I could not get him back to the doctor.

It got so large that I could not find bandages to cover it as it would bleed quite often.  Finally back to the doctor.  It was in reality a basal cell carcinoma. By that time it was as large as the size of the palm of my hand. Sent to a specialist in MOHS surgery.  It was cut out but very deep, he came home with drainage tubes in his back.  They said it was fine basal cell cancer does not metastizise.

Fast foward a few years, his right arm started to swell and drip fluid.  There was a small lump under his arm.  They thought infection but antibiotics did not clear it.  Sent for outpatient surgery to have lump removed. After surgery doctor came out said, I don't now what it is but his lung Xray shows tumors in both lungs.

Biopsy was sent all over the country, MD Anderson, Cleveland Clinic, Sloan Kettring, Mayo Clinic. After six weeks they said it was Metastatic Basal Cell Carcinoma, only about100 cases in the last 100 years, no cure, fatal. And so the beginning of the end started. he fought for five years when they had told us just a year.  Just saying thinsg go wrong, melanoma is not the only skin cancer that can take your life, it is becoming more frequent, pay attention, if something is wrong with your skin, go to the doctor or more than one if needed.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

I just use regular Piz Buin factor 15 or 30.. depending on how hot a day it's going to be . When in Spain I use it every day and apply again after swimming... Here in the UK.. I apply it every morning in summer... and often during the day if the humidity is high...


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> I went back to using LaRoche-Posay, which I believe is made in France and doesn’t contain the usual criticized ingredients (Homosalate 10%, Octocrylene 10%, Octisalate 5%, Avobenzone 3%), though their list is a mystery to me too. They also make a mineral based one too.


I recently tried the mineral based LaRoche-Posay. I was really impressed. I only use it on my face as it is pricey.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2022)

@Blessed thanks you sharing your husband’s story.  Skin cancer is brutal and often is linked to other cancers later on.  

A few sun worshipers may not end up with skin like leather; I hope I’ve slowed my deterioration down.


----------

